# jar comb honey



## TriWinkle (Oct 2, 2011)

Anyone see this? Not trying to promote another forum, but it's the only place I found the pics:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?266848-Made-plywood-part-for-jar-comb-honey


----------

